# Divorce: The Complete First Season, available May 9th on Blu-ray & DVD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> New York, N.Y., March 14, 2017 – The woman who brought to life one of HBO’s most iconic characters in Sex and the City now stars in the HBO comedy Divorce. See for yourself why the “terrifically on point” (Washington Post) Sarah Jessica Parker earned a Golden Globe nomination (Best Actress in a Comedy Series) for her role in the new hit series. Available on Blu-ray™ and DVD on May 9th, Divorce: The Complete First Season includes a free digital download plus exclusive audio commentaries including a bonus feature with actress and executive producer Sarah Jessica Parker, executive producer/writer Paul Simms, and more.
> 
> Created by Sharon Horgan (creator and star of the Emmy®-nominated series Catastrophe), Divorce centers on Frances (Sarah Jessica Parker), who, after more than a decade of marriage and two children, has suddenly begun to reassess her life and her strained relationship with her husband Robert (Thomas Haden Church). The story of a very, very long divorce, the 10-episode first season follows Frances and Robert as they grapple with the fallout from their failing union, not just for themselves, but also for their children and friends. Finding sharp, observant humor in tense situations ranging from awkward public encounters to bitter private therapy sessions, Divorce is about two people at the most difficult moment in their lives, feeling more intense emotions for each other than they've felt in years.
> 
> ...


----------

